# Check List!



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Your off to a good start! Keep in mind a lot of this is gonna vary as your set up progresses. Everyone's different, to an extent. Make sure your lighting is consistent. Tinker with the hours and ferts. Algae is very annoying. In a low lit tank, it shouldn't be bad.

There's a ton of low light plants you can choose from
IME, Xmas doesn't grow nicely (like the pics you probably saw) without co2 supplementation and just looks like java moss. Id go with the java moss. Save money. There's nothing cooler than a moss wall.
Star grass is awesome, but a moss carpet with a moss wall is even better.
I don't think hair grass will grow and spread the way you're hoping (another one that benefits from co2)

Low light tanks greatly benefit from co2 as well. Now that doesn't mean you have to go out and spend another 500 bucks on a set up. You can buy a simple, cheap online DIY set up that uses citric acid and baking soda. Set it to 1 or 2 bps and just leave it. supplies are cheap, that's what I run on my 6 gal.

I like tanks that are species specific too. I think cardinal tetras are a prettier version of neon's. Set up a quarantine tank for your new fish. A stressed animal is more susceptible to disease and parasites. Provide shelter and make sure your species are compatible.

As far as your cleanup crew is concerned, my all time favorite is otocinclus catfish. They'd like your water parameters as well. Cherry shrimp are neat and are prolific breeders. Cherries (RCS), neons and oto's can be finicky.
DONT SCIMP ON YOUR WATER CHANGES! Do more while your tanks cycling. May take longer than 2 weeks for your tank to cycle. Each time you add to the tank's bio load (put in fish, snails, shrimp, or anything that eats and poops), it will essentially "cycle" again. Granted, it wont be as big as the initial process. If you are not familiar with the nitrogen cycle you should definitely read on it. Cycling a tank with plants speeds the process up. Plants are already covered in beneficial bacteria and convert the waste products in the tank. Don't look at bladder snails (the snails that make their way in to your tank) as pests. They are part of your clean up crew as well. They can be a tanks indicator species. If the population continues to multiply without plateauing, that means there is excess detritus/ gunk that's able to support them. When you do a W/C, vacuum the surface of the substrate to remove detritus. Don't let that build up.

I'm tired.
Planted tanks are awesome.
I started off with a 20 long, now I have a 55,6, and 150. With due time bud. With due time.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Only thing I think your missing is a gallon jug fit water change refills. I find then lighter, easier to refill in a sink, and you can control how fast you pour better than a bucket so you blow less substrate around... 

Also a source of ammonia, your not going to need much for your (assumed) fishless cycle

As to a clean up crew, there are lots of options depending on what you like and are looking to clean.. Otos, shrimp (cherry, amano, ghost), snails (pond, nerite, trumpet, assassin), Cory's cats, bristlenose pleco, YOU


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd look into a python for water changes and change 50% weekly.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Based on what you guys have educated me on, I'll be doing 50% water changes during the first few months until my tank can handle a sustainable bio load. As for a cleaning crew I'll be purchasing Otocinclus Catfish and either Cherry Shrimp, Ghost Shrimp maybe a mix of both. After everything is setup in the tank how long do you think I should wait before I start stocking the shrimp?

I guess I should start a tank journal once I get all my supplies together?


----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't mix those shrimp, ghost shrimp are jerks. Ghost shrimp wont lean algae that well either. And your water changes go beyond the first few months. Get a test kit, and you can determine how much you need to do each time.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Good to know about the shrimps, I'll prob stick with Cherry Shrimps and a few Amanos. With my plant selection is it worth me fert dosing the tank or will my seachem flourish and excel be enough(this is not going to be a heavily planted tank)?


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

It's best to keep Amanos alone if you get some.

They will sometimes randomly catch cherry shrimp, kill it, and eat it.

Witnessed this just today.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

A couple of thoughts...

1. I would do less neons if you want a clean up crew. Say 12 -14. 20 neons is a full load.
2. Get the 24/7 because you can dim it.
3. Get a bigger filter. I have two 30s on my 20 long. I would get the 50 instead.
4. I would not do dwarf hair grass. Go for something lower light.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Good points, I already ordered the 24/7 mainly because of the dimming option like you mentioned. I changed up my plant list a little bit, I'm only going to be doing Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias Nana Petite and Hornwart. For the bioload Im going to do 10 Cardinal Tertras, 8-10 Otocinclus Catfish, 10 Amano Shrimp and 10 Cherry Shrimp. I will not be doing Ferts in the tank, Excel and Flourish only. Thanks for all the tips/suggestions guys, hopefully this week all my hardscape materials arrive and I can start with my layout. I will make sure to start a Tank Journal and link it in the thread!


----------



## jshores124 (Dec 14, 2015)

Please know through my personal experience Oto Catfish prefer and have a better chance of survival with a more established tank. Of the 6 that I have purchased for my tanks throughout the last several months, I only have 2 left. Be prepared to either restock them in your tank as it is highly unlikely to buy the 8-10 and manage to keep all of them alive.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

By more established do you mean a tank that can convert ammonia to nitrites to nitrates quickly or do you mean plenty of algae to eat?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

HeavyUser said:


> By more established do you mean a tank that can convert ammonia to nitrites to nitrates quickly or do you mean plenty of algae to eat?


Both, they need stable water and they need to be able to graze. They're pretty sensitive and don't tolerate swings in water chemistry

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Good to know, thanks.

Edit: I don't plan on doing Cardinal Tertras Anymore, I have pretty much become obsessed with Celestial Pearl Danios.....


----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

If you go the CPD route, make sure they were captive bred. They're endangered in the wild through unsustainable harvesting methods. But by buying S. American species that are wild caught, you actually preserve their natural habitat. Pretty cool..


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

HeavyUser said:


> By more established do you mean a tank that can convert ammonia to nitrites to nitrates quickly or do you mean plenty of algae to eat?



IME...

My ottos do not eat any food from the LFS... not a piece.
The don't care much for cucumbers or zucchini or spinach.
The eat diatom, some gda, and nipple at the dying leaves on my plants.

While my ottos are not necessarily normal, they aren't that rare either. Some otto just won't eat anything but algae and only eat certain types.

If you plan to have a pristine perfectly clear water tank.... DON'T get Otto's. You will loose more than you'll keep.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Hooked on fish said:


> IME...
> 
> My ottos do not eat any food from the LFS... not a piece.
> The don't care much for cucumbers or zucchini or spinach.
> ...


My goal is pretty much that, a crystal clear pristine tank. Though I do not know if this be the reality. From all the reading I have done the planted 24/7 light I will be using will be throwing off waaaaay more light than I need. I guess for now it would be best to see where my tank heads in the next month as far as algae goes. Do you have any recommendations to an Otto alternative?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Excel doesn't last more than 24 hours or so in the tank, so you might as well dose daily to keep the added carbon source levels more consistent. With that said, I'd suggest going with a gallon of Metricide or Cidex that has exactly the same ingredients - water and glutaraldehyde - at a slightly higher glut concentration, at a fraction of the price by volume. Search the forum for glutaraldehyde and/or metricide for more info.

I also agree with upgrading the filtration from what you have. I have an AC30 on a 20L, with an extra powerhead, and I use an AC70 on a 25g with no additional current.

And I agree, as well, with the suggestion that 10 otos in a 20g is way too many. If it were me, I'd stick with no more than 3-4.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Suggestions noted, I probably won't be going with Ottos at this point...maybe pygmy coreys or just a ton of shrimp/snails for my cleanup crew. As far as filtration is concerned, I picked up another AquaClear 30 which will leave me a total of 60 gallons filtration for a 20gallon tank. I figure for placement I will have one on each side of the tank facing the front and instead of using the carbon I will use double bags of bio filtration. 

This weekend I will be painting parts of the tank blank, I will start a Tank Journal and keep you all updated through my journey into the aquatic realm!


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd do snails for glass and large plant leaves and shrimp for the finer things.

Some fish like Mollies, guppies, kribs, and others will eat algae also.
Heck my kribs eat more BBA than my otto's, lol


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

My stones came today, 10lbs isn't going to be enough....just ordered another 15 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

Not sure if you ordered the eco complete yet but.... If I were you I would just spend the extra $20 per bag and buy ADA Aquasoil. Nothing at all against eco complete but Aquasoil is just bar none the best and if you want to have an enjoyable first experience with fantastic plant growth (I actually have a 20L with Aquasoil and a Planted+ w/o co2 and my plants flourish) you should consider it. 

Just my two cents


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Oghorille said:


> Not sure if you ordered the eco complete yet but.... If I were you I would just spend the extra $20 per bag and buy ADA Aquasoil. Nothing at all against eco complete but Aquasoil is just bar none the best and if you want to have an enjoyable first experience with fantastic plant growth (I actually have a 20L with Aquasoil and a Planted+ w/o co2 and my plants flourish) you should consider it.
> 
> Just my two cents


I did indeed already purchase it, I will keep that in mind though with my next tank. Already having regrets with getting a 20H instead of a 40Breeder...


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

Well if you have the 20H the best thing to do is make it work, and my advice with that is to avoid trying carpeting plants and just stick with plants that have fantastic reputations. Regardless of what you're growing, I can tell you the single best feeling is watching anything grow and naturally fill the tank in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Try scaping a 20 xtra tall!


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Any of you guys use Seiryu Stone in your tanks? I just read a few articles stating that is raises PH, KH&DH, also it is not a good rock to have with shrimp.....Have any of you with these stones had any water issues using them??

Edit: Also, can someone please point me in the direction of a decent TDS meter?


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Small update, I decided to not go with the Seiryu Stone. I will be using Red Lava Rock if I cannot come to terms with using just Manzanita Driftwood. Below are the 4 pieces I ordered:


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

I just started Tank Journal, I will not be updating this thread any longer. Link to Journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/996418-20g-h-first-time-%2Aplanted-tank.html


----------

